# New Exo Terra Gecko Caves



## bluesymbol (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi, 

Anyone know of anywhere selling these in the UK yet?

Exo Terra : Gecko Cave / Terrestrial Gecko Hide


----------



## Hashcake (Nov 23, 2011)

Is it a new product as I kind find anyone in the UK stocking it?
I want one of those exo terra primate skulls but can't find them in the UK either.
If it's any help, another member recommended these to me: Exo Terra : Snake Cave / Secure Hiding Cave
My Leo took to is straight away and quite often pokes his head out during the day for a look around then goes back to sleep.


----------



## Hashcake (Nov 23, 2011)

I've just had a call back from Hagen UK with regard to the primate skull and the gecko cave.
They said that both products are new and they currently have samples of the primate skull in the UK that they are testing to destruction but can not give a date as to when either products will be available.
Considering there are a few USA websites showing stock of the primate skull, I find this strange...
I would have expected once product testing was completed, the item would be released world wide.
If it was an electrical product that needing testing at 240V I could understand it but not for these two products.


----------



## RhacoGirl (Dec 7, 2011)

Those caves look great. Another recommendation until they are available here would be the pro rep shedding cave. I bought my juvie leo the small "stone" one and he absolutely loves it. In fact, he gets really annoyed with me when I take it out to clean it!


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

just looks like the exo snake cave turned on its side lol great moist hides for leos though :2thumb:


----------



## bluesymbol (Mar 18, 2011)

yeah I've got something similar in my vivs atm, but a couple of my leo's aint that bright... forget the hole to get in is above them... so dont seem to use it. but if I place them infront of it there in for the rest of the day. 

I just like that the entrance on the new exo ones is almost at eye level for them.


----------



## Hashcake (Nov 23, 2011)

I can't tell from the photos on the exo terra website if this new hide is in 2 parts?
I like the snake cave because the top comes off which makes it easier to moisten the moss and replace it, if this new one is one solid piece I think will be a real pain.


----------



## RhacoGirl (Dec 7, 2011)

bluesymbol said:


> yeah I've got something similar in my vivs atm, but a couple of my leo's aint that bright... forget the hole to get in is above them... so dont seem to use it. but if I place them infront of it there in for the rest of the day.
> 
> I just like that the entrance on the new exo ones is almost at eye level for them.


With the Pro Rep one I've got, the cave entrance is pretty much at eye level too. Pro Rep Shedding Cave Stone Small: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home

(no I don't work for Pro Rep, lol!)


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

We should hopefully be stocking them soon!! A lot of the new Exo-Terra products are starting to filter through to the UK market now.


----------



## Hashcake (Nov 23, 2011)

Elaine97 said:


> I want one of those exo terra primate skulls but can't find them in the UK either. image​


As I said above, they are not yet officially available in the UK, the Hagen rep I spoke to said hopefully within a couple of months.


----------



## MrEd (Jul 12, 2008)

Any news when these gecko caves will be available?


----------

